# Ready Made Heat Transfers



## countrywide LS (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a question about already made heat transfers. I visted a website that supplies hundreds of heat transfer pictures and designs. My question is will the heat transfers look like a peice of paper that is ironed on to a shirt or will it look like a professional transfer (in other words, will there be a square outline around the picture) ?


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Screen printed transfers doesn't leave a film mark like the heat transfer papers. These are screen printed designs on a release paper, and not directly on the garment.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As azvel said most pre-made transfers are plastisol (screenprinted) transfers, which transfer the ink only. Some of them are also lithographic transfers, but those tend to be vintage sites selling old stock, and in that case it's likely to be the look you're after.


----------



## Paperboystaxxy (Dec 3, 2012)

Solmu said:


> As azvel said most pre-made transfers are plastisol (screenprinted) transfers, which transfer the ink only. Some of them are also lithographic transfers, but those tend to be vintage sites selling old stock, and in that case it's likely to be the look you're after.


Do you know any company that uses process ink for pre made heat transfers?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Paperboystaxxy said:


> Do you know any company that uses process ink for pre made heat transfers?


Not sure I totally understand your question......But F&M Expressions does full colour plastisol transfers using plastisol inks....

Freedom | 4-Color Process Heat Transfers


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Paperboystaxxy said:


> Do you know any company that uses process ink for pre made heat transfers?


Do you mean process printing?


----------



## nancystransfers (Apr 14, 2013)

I got a mug transfer machine FW500 and a whole box of transfers and mugs. I wanted to know if this is sublimation printing>>> anyone know- company is QLT???? they dont seem to sell these on their site anymore. I was thinking of just selling this all but need to know the value..... Thanks


----------



## 343paul (Jan 1, 2012)

nancystransfers said:


> I got a mug transfer machine FW500 and a whole box of transfers and mugs. I wanted to know if this is sublimation printing>>> anyone know- company is QLT???? they dont seem to sell these on their site anymore. I was thinking of just selling this all but need to know the value..... Thanks


Yes dye sublimation is done on mugs


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

message me if you need sublimation transfers. They are great for all the new performance shirts on the market. Good luck uncletee.


----------

